
How to deal with a difficult online shopping customer - iivetka
https://blog.evantodesk.com/post/how-to-deal-with-a-difficult-online-shopping-customer?category=customerservice
======
matt_the_bass
I feel like this is common sense of reasonable people doing their job. It’s
not rocket science.

It urks me that such blog content is considered valuable advice. I think this
more is a reflection of our current society and I don’t mean this as a
criticism of the article or poster. I just wish our society would employ
empathy and manners.

